# Did we lose anothe newbie?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What happened to sharpieboobies, or whatever her name is/was?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sharpieboobies? there was no one here by that name was there. I don't recall it anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

are you referring to me? that stab-in-the-dark name you pulled out isn't really close but...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a feeling that we may have lost a few over the years. Some newbies who don't know FarmBoyBill well may have the impression that he is a "creepy Uncle" type. (He is not, really.)

And some who do know him well through his years of posting never fail to be appalled by his sometimes inappropriate posts... :facepalm:

Newbies, I hope you stick around 'cause this place is more than just FFB. It has its cycles, though. Ebbing and flowing like the sea, some folks are always coming and some going, but almost always interesting!


.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I like boobies better than sharks OR babies LOL

Cajun I think U got me down to a T. Thanks, I think lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND quit trying to dispel my (crappy Uncle Bill) presentation. How do you think I wien all those wimpy and non bold women away from me lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I still miss Shygirl, and debbiekatesmom


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And, of course Chuck, most of all. Hes the same age as my big bro would have been. And Ive kinda adopted him as such lol.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I miss those 3 also and many more. ~Georgia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I miss Fowler


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

sharkerbaby said:


> are you referring to me? that stab-in-the-dark name you pulled out isn't really close but...


Forgive Bill ..... his mind automatically goes into sexual mode ..


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

lol, i took no offense, so no forgiveness necessary, i figured he meant me simply because it was sorta, kinda, maybe, slightly similar. 

As to what Cajun mentioned; Bill comes across to me as more of a "_crazy _uncle" whose silly antics and ideals you lovingly watch with amusement and a sprinkling of astonishment all while shaking your head. I enjoy most of his posts for the entertainment value. 

No offense intended Bill, I really do think your a good guy inside that burly exterior.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ratz. Foiled again.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got a curiosity what does sharkher baby mean ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinder wandered around that idee myself.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I put some thought into why people name themselves as they do. I still havnt figured mine out yet. Seems like Oxankle would have been a good name for me.
Now,
Woman names herself shark, Well, I get thoughts on that. Baby, I can understand.

So far, Nobody knows anything about (it), as we don't know what sax, age, where from, or a pic. SO, I guess we just continue to make conjecture lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Bill, there could be LOTS of reasons behind the name besides what you may be thinking (along the lines of some of your posting history, lol).

Goodness, you must have been burnt to a crisp before but your limited experience does _not_ represent the majority of womankind, K? 

I dare you to try and find that out for yourself, rather than being so crusty and cynical. You may be pleasantly surprised if you ever stop being your own worst enemy!

(I think by now you know enough to heed any warning bells that may ring. In the past you may have been seriously tone-deaf...or blind.)



.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Just got a curiosity what does sharkher baby mean ?


hehe, unusual right? 

ages ago when snail mail was still a thing, i got a piece of mail addressed to "Sharker 'Last_name'" thought it was hilarious so used it as my username for Prodigy (remember that pre-modern-day-internet service) and kept using it for other internet based services i registered for. A few years later, someone highjacked it and began using it for themselves; rather than being confused w/ another I decided to modify my own. I didn't like sharkerlady, sharkerchick, sharker..., and settled on the above. Since then someone has again highjacked my username, but this time I decided to be defiant and keep it realizing those that know me won't confuse me with the other. 

After explaining that, I now feel like a dinosaur since I've been around the internet so long.  :shocked:



FarmboyBill said:


> Now, Woman names herself shark, Well, I get thoughts on that. Baby, I can understand.


uh huh, I'm sure you do have thoughts on that but I'm a lady so I won't go there.  :angel:



FarmboyBill said:


> So far, Nobody knows anything about (it), as we don't know what sax, age, where from, or a pic. SO, I guess we just continue to make conjecture lol


I'm glad you brought that up. I said I'd do my profile this weekend and I still intend to, however, in order to get an idea how extensive and what type of info people include here, I spot checked some random site profiles and not one had anything there so then i searched the singletree profile thread; again spot checked and unless my search was bad, most of the "regulars" don't have anything there either. so where in the world should i post?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hit your name in the L upper corner. There will come up a list of things you can do. Profile, send a message, ect. you can hit my name to get an example. Im not shy enough to not have a profile up, tho its dated.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

hmmm, that's what I was doing. But just in case i just did it w/ your name. Under the "About me" tab - which seems to me where I'd find a profile, i get this...

*About FarmboyBill*

What is 2 + 10?
12 

That's it, nothing more. ????

There's also tabs for "visitor messages", "statistics", "friends", and "contact info" - none of those really fit or provide profile type info. So... is there something wrong with my login or do i just have some funky "don't let her see profiles" curse?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, maybe, after so long they delete it. Try mine again.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

sharkerbaby said:


> *About FarmboyBill*
> 
> What is 2 + 10?
> 12
> ...


That's about it. Trust me, that's enough.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

sharkerbaby said:


> are you referring to me? that stab-in-the-dark name you pulled out isn't really close but...


Forgive or at least tolerate Bill. He tries to talk like he is a bad boy but he is just a old timer bachelor who tries to be cute but we make stand in the corner on his bad ankles on occasion.

If he starts getting too bad in acting like Arte Johnson as the old man in the park just tell him to tone it down or let Terri and I know.

I think he likes when rk and others smack him around a little for his slightly crude remarks but he also knows to not go too far or Terri and I will :hammer: him.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

nope same thing. I even went ahead and became a forum supporter see if that was the problem (i was going to anyway). Same thing.

Shrek - since you're here, any idea why I can't see profiles?

edit to add: I posted an inquiry on the forum support board


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

How does one become a Forum Supporter. And what are the duties?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

never mind. I found it. Seriously?


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

sharkerbaby said:


> nope same thing. I even went ahead and became a forum supporter see if that was the problem (i was going to anyway). Same thing.
> 
> Shrek - since you're here, any idea why I can't see profiles?
> 
> edit to add: I posted an inquiry on the forum support board


nevermind, as soon as I asked someone to look into it, the gremlins in my computer decided they'd messed with me enough; I can now see profiles.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dutchie said:


> Forgive Bill ..... his mind automatically goes into sexual mode ..



That's just not true. Bill's mind has a hair trigger to go into BOOBIE mode. He just loves puppies. From there to sexual is unpredictable at best. There are just too many variables.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Vicks got me there lol. I didn't think anybody could tell LOL. Sherely I cant be that obvious


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,

Anyone who has been here around us for two or three months has got the about you figured out pretty well and you know how far Terri and I will allow you to go in acting the yuk yuk.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been studying FBB and, I think, if he gets banned I can take up the slack.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yuk Yuk.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now, I don't know bout that Vick. I been at this waaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer. Got pinched WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy more oftener. Got chewed out by the wimmins a WHOLE lot more. BUT, I gotta give it to ya. You got ambition. LOL.
Best to direct it to something more promising lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND, as Jay says, I sorda got a loose latch onna their paremeters


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My ex wife's father once said to her, You've striven for mediocrity your entire life, and you've achieved". When he said it I thought it was a brilliant thing to say.  also, I think mediocrity is a high calling. 
You're not mediocre though, Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the ocris on me lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive been a jock, Ive been an athletic supporter, but I niver heard of a forum supporter.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive been a jock, Ive been an athletic supporter, but I niver heard of a forum supporter.


Really, it says "Forum Supporter" just below your user name every time you post, so at one time or another you must have paid the monthly $$ to support this forum.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

RichNC said:


> Really, it says "Forum Supporter" just below your user name every time you post, so at one time or another you must have paid the monthly $$ to support this forum.



Not every "Forum Supporter" sent money, some were just given the title.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Guess I got the title. I wouldn't know how to send any money.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just went through the whole 24 pages in the profile forum? MAN, Theres A BUNCHA names that wernt so long ago on here regulary, and a BUNCHA names I don't remember, People pass through here like wheat fodder in a rabbit.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

RichNC said:


> Really, it says "Forum Supporter" just below your user name every time you post, so at one time or another you must have paid the monthly $$ to support this forum.


 Forum supporters began in the days after the second HT dedicated server replacement with members who subscribed for a few bucks a year that offset the site overhead in exchange for a bumper sticker and bigger in box limit for their PMs. 

As the site changed hands. members with informative threads and active participation were also given "supporter status" as the new owner at the time considered the posted information to be support of the forum.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm So the posted information was a show of support?

Well, then, I sure been a supporting here havnt I. OR NOT lol


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Crazy but lovable uncle HUH? When I read a post by FBB I feel like I've entered another dimension. Everything seems half a bubble off the plumb. Maybe I need an interpreter? LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Crazy but lovable uncle HUH? When I read a post by FBB I feel like I've entered another dimension. Everything seems half a bubble off the plumb. Maybe I need an interpreter? LOL


No, but a good stiff drink would be helpful.:buds::facepalm:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Knob on the rocks w/ a lovely cigar........


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Knob on the rocks w/ a lovely cigar........


Really? You? a Cigar and a drink? Hmm....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As Edie Adams usta say, and I paraphrase, Why doncha come up, and smoke me sometime.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought 2 very nice cigars in Savannah; my bff and I will enjoy a cigar after the winner is announced at the Indy 500. 
Just a silly little thing we do!

Maybe once a year do I enjoy, a nice cigar.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, you're a bigger woman than I. That is kind of hot. Not sure why.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Er, whats the dia of these cigars u talk of Laura? Ive seen women smoke cigerillos several times.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I smoke a small dia cigarillo I get at QT, whenever I do CW or OW reenactments, They didn't have cigarettes HERE in the 1860s/70s. First made in France for women to smoke using their cig holders. Cigarillo type cigars were for /men/people who couldn't afford a mans cigar.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> OW reenactments


What's an "OW reenactment"? I know CW but can't fetter out OW.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, look who comes once in a boo moon. lol. OW stands for Old West. Still don't see a pic or profile. Whatcha got to hide?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I bought 2 very nice cigars in Savannah; my bff and I will enjoy a cigar after the winner is announced at the Indy 500.
> Just a silly little thing we do!
> 
> Maybe once a year do I enjoy, a nice cigar.


 One of the girls I dated in college felt it necessary to warn me about her mother before I met her parents because they both smoked fat stubby Price Edward or King Edward ( I can't remember the exact name brand)stogies because her parents met at the local cigar plant working the same boxing line and got free or discounted smokes as employees and years after both had moved onto higher paying jobs elsewhere, they both kept their taste for cigars.

I told her thanks but I had seen women before who smoked cigars and my father who smoked them told me the band on them originated from women wrapping tissue around them to keep their fingers from getting nicotine stains when the smoked cigars with their men folk in the 18th and 19th centuries until the manufactures started adding them as trade marks.

Anyone remember what the most expensive cigar band was and which multimillionaire gave it to his unsinkable wife?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If she was unsinkable, she was Molly Brown. No idea what his name was!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Jay, I (think0 that there were BOTH prince and King Ed. Am I right or not?, and don't forget the Dutch bassars, Man, there used to be between 1 and 2 doz diff cigar brands. I can remember walking in Hermans Drug Store in St joe, one of them, that is. They had 3. You didn't get 10ft inside the store you had a counter on your R side, AND a lady to help you make your selection, FULL of cigar brands in their boxes, and cigs, lighters, pipes, loose tobacco, cigar holders, ect.
Now, I can walk into K Mart, or Lowes, H D, and have to hunt for help.


----------

